# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  بونك يفتح أبواب "السخرية" بعد عودة لولر من أزمة قلبية

## mohamed73

*عضو صالة المشاهير يعود إلى التعليق بعد غياب شهرين، وبطل العالم ينتقده ويتهجم عليه.*    
         بعد أكثر من شهرين من الغياب عاد المعلق وعضو صالة المشاهير جيري  ذا كينغ لولر إلى عروض "راو" بعد التعافي من الأزمة القلبية التي لحقت له  خلال تعليقه على إحدى مباريات العرض.       
         وكان لولر تعرض منذ عدة أسابيع وتحديدا في 10 أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي  لأزمة قلبية حقيقية على طاولة التعليق عقب خوضه مباراة زوجية كانت أمام بطل  الاتحاد (سي إم بانك).       
         وكانت هذه الاصابة دفعت الاتحاد إلى الاستعانة مجددا بخدمات  المخضرم جيه أر والمصارع السابق جي بي إل على طاولة التعليق لمساعدة المعلق  مايكل كول، وقال الأطباء حينها عقب نقل لولر للمستشفى أنه نجا بأعجوبة من  الموت وأن الاسعافات الأولية التي أجريت له بجانب الحلبة لعبت دورا كبيرا  في الحفاظ على حياته.       
         ولدى عودته بدأ سي إم بانك حامل حزام الاتحاد في الاستهزاء منه،  قائلا أنه حاول إستعادة أيام مجده بمواجهته في مباراتين متتاليتين، وأن  الأعراض الجانبية لـ"الأفضل في العالم" قد تكون الأزمة القلبية التي ألمت  به.       
         وقال بونك للولر أثناء الحلقة "عار عليك يا لولر...عار عليك  لمحاولتك سرقة الأضواء مني بهذة الأزمة القلبية الحادة"، مشيرا إلى أنه لا  يهتم أحد بعدد الدقائق التي مات خلالها لولر إكلينيكيا، ولكنهم يهتمون بعدد  الأيام التي حمل خلالها بانك حزام  الاتحاد حتى الآن (359 يوما).       
         وبعدها قام بول هايمن مدير أعمال بونك بتمثيل إصابته بأزمة قلبية  متهكما على لولر، ليدخل المصارع السابق ميك فولي ويوبخ بونك وهيمان على ما  يفعلاه، مؤكدا أن الجميع بدأ في السأم من تصرفات بطل الاتحاد غير المسؤولة.

----------

